# Όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα, τον τρών' οι κότες



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

Έγινε μια ωραία σύμπτωση που οφείλω να σχολιάσω. Στο άλλο φόρουμ μπήκε το ερώτημα πώς θα μεταφράσουμε την παροιμία «*Όποιος* ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα, τον τρών' οι κότες». Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να ανεβάσω εδώ σχόλιο, γιατί άραγε να υπάρχει αυτή η περίεργη ασυνταξία (που δεν θα ήταν ασυνταξία αν λέγαμε: Αυτά παθαίνει όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα. Τον τρών' οι κότες.). Το λέω επειδή αυτή είναι η «επίσημη» σύνταξη της παροιμίας και έτσι καταγράφεται στα λεξικά, ενώ στο διαδίκτυο μόνο 22 λένε «όποιον ανακατεύεται». Κάνω τσάρκα στο άλλο φόρουμ και η φιλόλογος το έχει διορθώσει σε «Όποιον ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα, τον τρών' οι κότες»...

Μου έφαγε την πρωτιά, που ήθελα να κάνω εγώ την υπερδιόρθωση, οπότε εγώ το βάζω εδώ όπως στα λεξικά.

Μεταφράσματα που βρίσκουμε στα λεξικά (αν και δεν είναι εδώ αυτό το ζητούμενο):


He who goes into a mill comes out powdered (αναρωτιέμαι αν θα το έχουν ακούσει πολλοί φυσικοί ομιλητές της Αγγλικής, ίσως μόνο οι αφύσικοι, αλλά είναι ωραίο).
*If you lie down with dogs, you (will) get up with fleas.* (Αυτή είναι η πιο γνωστή παροιμία.)
If you fly with the crows, you get shot with the crows. (Δεν νομίζω να είναι το ίδιο. Σημαίνει: If you wish to be associated with a particular high risk and/or high profile situation and benefit from the rewards of that association, you have to accept the consequences if things go wrong - you cannot dissociate yourself.)
Curiosity killed the cat. (Μπα.)


----------



## wings (Aug 29, 2008)

Συγγνώμη. Δεν ήθελα να σου στερήσω την πρωτιά, αλλά χρόνια πολλά μού χτύπαγε στα νεύρα αυτή η αλλόκοτη σύνταξη.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

"Όποιον ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα, τον τρώνε οι κότες" είναι λάθος.


----------



## wings (Aug 29, 2008)

Γιατί είναι λάθος; Το «τον» δεν αναφέρεται στο «όποιον» και αντίστροφα;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

Είναι λάθος γιατί η νόρμα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι "όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα, τον τρώνε οι κότες". Είναι κλασική περίπτωση εξαίρεσης που έγινε κανόνας.


----------



## wings (Aug 29, 2008)

Δεν αμφισβητώ το γεγονός ότι η εξαίρεση έγινε κανόνας. Διαφωνώ με το να χαρακτηρίζουμε ως «λάθος» την ορθόδοξη σύνταξη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

Επειδή τσίμπησα μια προειδοποίηση στο άλλο φόρουμ (For "Repeatedly breaking rule 1.12 by providing answers in a different site for topics published on this site without even posting a link"), σπεύδω να παραθέσω το σύνδεσμο. Γαϊδουριά μου και παράλειψή μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

wings said:


> Δεν αμφισβητώ το γεγονός ότι η εξαίρεση έγινε κανόνας. Διαφωνώ με το να χαρακτηρίζουμε ως «λάθος» την ορθόδοξη σύνταξη.



Δεν είμαι ο πιο αρμόδιος για να αποφανθώ γιατί δεν είμαι φιλόλογος, αλλά στο μυαλό μου έτσι όπως το φαντάζομαι είναι δυο γιαγιάδες με τσεμπέρια στο κεφάλι να λένε η μία στην άλλη:

- Είδες τι παθαίνει όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα;
- Τον τρώνε οι κότες. 

Οπότε, μετά συγχωνεύτηκε.

Εδιτ: το είπε και ο Νίκελ παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

Έτσι φαντάστηκα κι εγώ ότι προέκυψε, Ambrose, αλλά ομολογώ, σε κείμενό μου δεν θα το έγραφα ποτέ όπως το έχουν τα λεξικά — και δεν πά' να 'ναι καθιερωμένο. Άλλο αν έγραφα διάλογο, όπου οφείλεις, για να δώσεις φυσικότητα, να μεταφέρεις και τα καθιερωμένα λάθη.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

Ε, φαντάζομαι ότι σε πιο "λογοτεχνίζον" κείμενο θα πετύχαινε κανείς μια τέτοια έκφραση. Εμένα το "όποιον" όταν το διάβασα μου "χτύπησε" πολύ.


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2008)

Μα, νομίζω ότι ο Κανόνας αυτός απαγορεύει γενικώς τη συζήτηση θεμάτων του άλλου φόρουμ οπουδήποτε και με οποιοδήποτε μέσο· η παράθεση συνδέσμου δεν αίρει την απαγόρευση. Αν και ίσως να μετριάζει την ποινή. Έχω απευθύνει ερώτημα αρμοδίως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

@sarant: Επειδή δεν έδωσες εδώ το κείμενο του σχολίου σου εκεί (νά τα καλά των συνδέσμων), έχω την εξής απορία (για να σας επαναφέρω στο θέμα):

Αν σ' ένα στρωτό κείμενό μου έγραφα κάτι από τα παρακάτω τρία, ποιο θα διόρθωνες σαν/ως επιμελητής;

1. Δεν θα σε λυπηθώ γι' αυτά που παθαίνεις. Δεν έχεις ακούσει που λένε ότι όποιον ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα, τον τρών' οι κότες;

2. Δεν θα σε λυπηθώ γι' αυτά που παθαίνεις, γιατί όποιον ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρών' οι κότες.

3. Δεν θα σε λυπηθώ γι' αυτά που παθαίνεις, γιατί τον τρών' οι κότες όποιον ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα.


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> @sarant: Επειδή δεν έδωσες εδώ το κείμενο του σχολίου σου εκεί (νά τα καλά των συνδέσμων), έχω την εξής απορία (για να σας επαναφέρω στο θέμα):
> 
> Αν σ' ένα στρωτό κείμενό μου έγραφα κάτι από τα παρακάτω τρία, ποιο θα διόρθωνες σαν/ως επιμελητής;
> 
> ...



Κανένα δεν θα διόρθωνα (αλλά το 3 δεν μου αρέσει πολύ, εννοώ στο ρυθμό). Εντάξει, κάποιος πούρος παροιμιολόγος μπορεί να ενοχλιόταν από το πρώτο. Κτγμ, η παροιμία πρέπει να μένει ως έχει σε διατυπώσεις όπως:
_Δεν θα σε λυπηθώ γι' αυτά που παθαίνεις. Όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα, τον τρών' οι κότες._


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> @sarant: Επειδή δεν έδωσες εδώ το κείμενο του σχολίου σου εκεί (νά τα καλά των συνδέσμων), έχω την εξής απορία (για να σας επαναφέρω στο θέμα):
> 
> Αν σ' ένα στρωτό κείμενό μου έγραφα κάτι από τα παρακάτω τρία, ποιο θα διόρθωνες σαν/ως επιμελητής;
> 
> ...



What's your point, Nickel? Ότι η παροιμία έτσι όπως χρησιμοποιείται κι έχει καθιερωθεί μέχρι σήμερα είναι λάθος; Ρωτάω για να ξέρω την επόμενη φορά να το διορθώσω και να πάψω να εμπιστεύομαι τα λεξικά μου, αλλά και το ένστικτό μου ως φυσικός ομιλητής της γλώσσας. 

Γιατί με τούτο και μ' εκείνο και άμα είναι κάθε έξι μήνες ν' αλλάζουμε τη γλώσσα (μαζί με το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα και το σύστημα εισαγωγής στα ΑΕΙ), δεν είναι να απορεί κανείς που ο περισσότερος κόσμος έχει αρχίσει και χάνει τ' αυγά και τα πασχάλια με τους τόνους, τα κόμματα (ή κόματα/κώματα, μπερδεύτηκα; ) και τα σχετικά. 

Η καθαρεύουσα ήταν μια τεχνητή γλώσσα, την οποία οι περισσότεροι εμίσησαν ακριβώς επειδή ήτανε τεχνητή και τους την επιβάλλανε από πάνω.

Μήπως με τα πώς και τα πως η γλώσσα μας αυτή *η δημοτική είναι μια καθαρεύουσα*; Γιατί πώς αλλιώς να εξηγήσει κανείς την αυθαιρεσία του πώς και του πως και όλων των πως;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

Μην μπερδεύεις πολλά πράγματα μαζί, γιατί θα βγάλω από το τσεπάκι τον κανόνα για το Stick to... (δεν θυμάμαι τη συνέχεια).

Αυτό το συντακτικό πρόβλημα υπάρχει κυρίως (και έχει πολυσυζητηθεί) στην περίπτωση του «όλοι όσοι». Είναι διελκυστίνδα, ποιος τραβάει πιο δυνατά. Στην παροιμία τραβάει το «ανακατεύεται», που ζητάει το υποκείμενό του να είναι στην ονομαστική. Η αντιστροφή (ασχέτως ρυθμού), «τον τρών' οι κότες όποιον ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα», δείχνει γιατί κάποιοι περίεργοι θέλουν να βάλουν χέρι (αν είναι δυνατόν!) και στις παροιμίες. (Στην ηλικία μου, μόνο στις παροιμίες επιτρέπεται να βάλω χέρι.)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στην παροιμία τραβάει το «ανακατεύεται», που ζητάει το υποκείμενό του να είναι στην ονομαστική. Η αντιστροφή (ασχέτως ρυθμού), «τον τρών' οι κότες όποιον ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα», δείχνει γιατί κάποιοι περίεργοι θέλουν να βάλουν χέρι (αν είναι δυνατόν!) και στις παροιμίες. (Στην ηλικία μου, μόνο στις παροιμίες επιτρέπεται να βάλω χέρι.)



Αισθάνομαι μια τεράστια ανακούφιση, γιατί αυτό αισθανόμουνα και πίστευα κι εγώ, αλλά δεν είμαι φιλόλογος βλέπεις...


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 29, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι λάθος γιατί η νόρμα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι "όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα, τον τρώνε οι κότες". Είναι κλασική περίπτωση εξαίρεσης που έγινε κανόνας.


Δεν ήταν εξαίρεση, ήταν λάθος. Και το λάθος, όσο διαδεδομένο κι αν είναι, δεν γίνεται ποτέ σωστό. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση (όπως στη συγκεκριμένη) γίνεται απλά αποδεκτό.


----------



## anef (Aug 29, 2008)

Νομίζω θα άξιζε κάποια στιγμή να κάναμε μια συζήτηση για το τι θεωρούμε λάθος και τι όχι (στη γλώσσα και στη μετάφραση), αν και το θέμα είναι τεράστιο. Το ζήτημα πάντως επανέρχεται σχεδόν σε κάθε νήμα και θα ήταν καλό να έχουμε μια ξεκάθαρη εικόνα για το ποιες είναι οι βασικές απόψεις


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, εδώ.
Είναι τεράστιο το ζήτημα.


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το συντακτικό πρόβλημα υπάρχει κυρίως (και έχει πολυσυζητηθεί) στην περίπτωση του «όλοι όσοι». Είναι διελκυστίνδα, ποιος τραβάει πιο δυνατά. Στην παροιμία τραβάει το «ανακατεύεται», που ζητάει το υποκείμενό του να είναι στην ονομαστική.



Δεν τραβάει μόνο το "ανακατεύεται", κυριότατα τραβάει το γεγονός ότι οι παροιμίες αρχίζουν από "όποιος" (δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει, βιάζεται σκοντάφτει, κτλ.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2008)

anef said:


> Νομίζω θα άξιζε κάποια στιγμή να κάναμε μια συζήτηση για το τι θεωρούμε λάθος και τι όχι (στη γλώσσα και στη μετάφραση), αν και το θέμα είναι τεράστιο. Το ζήτημα πάντως επανέρχεται σχεδόν σε κάθε νήμα και θα ήταν καλό να έχουμε μια ξεκάθαρη εικόνα για το ποιες είναι οι βασικές απόψεις


Τεράστιο, πράγματι, το θέμα και πολύπλευρο, αλλά έχω και στο παρελθόν διατυπώσει την προσωπική μου άποψη-ομπρέλα. Βασίζεται στην αρχή ότι η γλώσσα είναι εργαλείο επικοινωνίας. Λάθος είναι οτιδήποτε γράφουμε ή λέμε το οποίο, ως μορφή επικοινωνίας, παράγει αποτέλεσμα διαφορετικό από το αποτέλεσμα που επιδιώκουμε.

Όταν ο sarant γράφει, ας πούμε, _ισουχριστοσνικά_, ξέρει γιατί το κάνει, έχει το λόγο του. Όταν ο Dr Moshe γράφει «σαν _ατόφυα_ ελληνική φωνή», έχει κι αυτός το λόγο του. Αλλά αν εγώ γράψω «μην επιμένεται», δεν έχω προφανή λόγο και μάλλον έκανα το λάθος που με κυνηγάει σαν κατάρα (μου φεύγουν -έτε αντί για -έται και το αντίστροφο).

Έχω πει λοιπόν ότι, όταν γράφουμε κάτι που ξενίζει τον άλλο —είτε είναι μια ανορθογραφία ή μια προκλητική ορθογραφία, είτε είναι η ποιγιότητα του Σημίτη, είτε είναι κάτι που ο άλλος μπορεί να θεωρήσει υβριστικό, είτε είναι ένα «αποθανατίζω» ή ένα «από ανέκαθεν» σε παρέα λογίων ή λαθοθηρών, είτε είναι μια μακρά απαρίθμηση παραδειγμάτων που καταντά να κουράσει τον αναγνώστη— και _δεν έχουμε σκοπό να τον ξενίσουμε και να τον κάνουμε να κοντοσταθεί_, ε τότε κάνουμε λάθος.

Τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με την παροιμία; Εγώ δεν θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα έτσι, θα την έβαζα κάπως αλλιώς. Αφού με ενοχλεί και δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω, να το κρύψω; Όσο πιο ευαίσθητοι γινόμαστε σ' αυτά που ενοχλούν εμάς, τόσο πιο πολύ προσέχουμε να μην ενοχλήσουμε και τους άλλους. Εκτός αν κάποια πράγματα δεν ενοχλούν εμάς και θέλουμε να μάθουμε και τους άλλους να μην ενοχλούνται: μπορεί, ας πούμε, να άρχιζα να διανθίζω το λόγο μου με «γαλλικά» αν κύριος σκοπός μου ήταν να πείσω τους άλλους ότι δεν κάνει κακό και λίγη βωμολοχία στο λόγο. Αλλά δεν περνάω τέτοια φάση.

Αν, τέλος, ρωτάς «τι θεωρείται "επισήμως" λάθος», φαντάζομαι οτιδήποτε θα σου διόρθωναν στις εισαγωγικές (ανάλογα με τον διορθωτή).


----------

